# tongue & groove hardwood question



## RCharles (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello,

I have an installed hardwood floor where an edge was cut as part of a renovation. The edge is perpendicular to the long boards; there are fifteen ends of 3" hardwood.

I need to install a trim piece, a matching length of the same oak flooring along this edge. My plan is to route a slot in the ends to fit the tongue side of the trim piece. But the router bits I've found have the bearing under the cutter, which makes the cutter two high.

Any solutions?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.toolstoday.com/c-424-flooring-router-bits.aspx


----------

